# Black Pastel pewter question



## Khaine666 (Jan 15, 2009)

Hi everyone

I'm thining of buying a Black Pastel pewter male but i'm not 100% on the genetics could anyone please explain what "goes into" one of these and what would be the possible outcomes from breeding to a normal royal.

Thanks.


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

pewter is cinnamon x pastel

So do you mean a pewter or a black pastel or a pewter black pastel as they are all different things.

Black pastel 
NERD - New England Reptile Distributors - Black Pastel

pewter
NERD - New England Reptile Distributors - Pewter Pastel

Not sure what i black pastel x pewter would look like

On JBR website it says this is a super black pastel x pewter


----------



## Khaine666 (Jan 15, 2009)

The snake i'm talking about is named as a Black pastel pewter on john berry's website

John Berry Reptiles
http://www.johnberryreptiles.com/images/DSC06501.jpg


Would this meen its a cinny x black pastel 

or a (cinny x pastle) x black pastel ?

or am i on completly the wrong track


----------



## Khaine666 (Jan 15, 2009)

lol, thats the one


----------



## Khaine666 (Jan 15, 2009)

So would that mean that the pastel gene from the pewter is in addition to the black pastel gene, efectivly making it a super. or would a black pastel pewter look different to that picture?


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

Well if thats a super black pastel x pewter it means its...

black pastel x black pastel x cinnamon x pastel in basic terms...and probably expensive


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

On the JBR website it says that is a super black pastel x pewter

however ive also seen somewhere else that if you just breed a black pastel x pastel instead of a cinnamon x pastel you get a 'black pastel pewter'

Who knows. Everyone seems to have different rules for what morph is what half the time.

Best to ask the breeder what has gone into it and he can let you know what you can expect out.


----------



## Khaine666 (Jan 15, 2009)

Ok thanks for that


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

Black Pastel and Cinnamon act the same way (Black Pastels are just darker), a Black Pastel Pewter is just Black Pastel x Pastel.


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Thanks, Blackecho, you beat me to it 

"Black pastel" and "cinnamon" are two flavours of the same gene pair (which is why an animal that's het cinnamon, het black pastel is a solid black "super" form).

Pewter is the combination of heterozygous "pastel" and heterozygous for one of the two flavours on the "Cinnamon" gene pair.

A "cinnamon" version pewter is usually just called a Pewter.
A "black pastel" version pewter is usually identified as such.


----------



## Khaine666 (Jan 15, 2009)

Thankyou blackecho and ssithisto, excellent explinations that has explained alot. 

Does Anybody know the morph of the snake in the picture above?


----------



## Rain (Oct 9, 2007)

Khaine666 said:


> Thankyou blackecho and ssithisto, excellent explinations that has explained alot.
> 
> Does Anybody know the morph of the snake in the picture above?


Looks like a black pewter in the pic (black pastel x pastel)


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

On the JBR website it says its a super black pastel x pewter so ...... i dunno.


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Where does that photo say it's a Super Black X Pewter? 

Granted, you *could* get a Black Pewter from that cross (the Super Black hands one copy of "Black Pastel" to the offspring, but the offspring doesn't get Cinnamon from the other parent; the Pewter parent hands a copy of Pastel to the offspring, but the Super Black doesn't have a copy of Pastel to give)


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

Ssthisto said:


> Where does that photo say it's a Super Black X Pewter?


Ok i cant see it say that anywhere... This is what happens when you post while disctracted at work. My bad. : victory:

That should just be a black pastel x pastel = pewter in that photo.

:lol2:


----------



## snakeman85 (Dec 9, 2007)

just wondering how much would a black pastel pewter cost?

thanks, Paul


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

snakeman85 said:


> just wondering how much would a black pastel pewter cost?
> 
> thanks, Paul


There was an adult cinnamon pewter on the classifieds for £800 about a week ago but that was a bit of a bargain.

There is a black pastel pewter in classifieds at the moment for £1100-1200 cant remember exactly.


----------

